# How many years ???



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

This will be my 14th season. Been hunting ducks at shiawasee since i was 12. Used to go with my dad before i was of age too. 

Have had one black lab. 

Work alotta hours at a local machine shop. 

Im in my mid 20s





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

This will be my 17th year hunting, 25th year in a blind.

1 chessie, but mainly a field hunter and don't have much use for a dog.

Late 20's 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

18 years 36 yr old new boat and a black lab.goose hunted a lot and duck hunted 1-5 times a year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

sswhitelightning said:


> 29 years. My dad took me everywhere at early age. I wasnt shooting but i was always with him.
> 
> one chessie and several highschool and college kids retrieving.
> 
> ...


Wish I could find that many ringers, gotta be my favorite duck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Huntermax-4 said:


> This will be my 17th year hunting, 25th year in a blind.
> 
> 1 chessie, but mainly a field hunter and don't have much use for a dog.
> 
> ...


U must be a great shot! No gliders?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

37, 3blacks, no dog now, cereal production 7 days/week, late 40s. Flocking touch up in progress. Come on honkerz. Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

30th season. More if you count going along with dad. 45 years old. on my third lab. self employed.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

23 years waterfowl hunting
2 Labs (Hunted for 15 years without one)
38 years old (For another week)
Employed full time plus


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

This will be my 30th season. 16th season of strictly hunting waterfowl.
0 dogs.
Employed.
I'll be 42 in September.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like I win the prize for longevity! I'm 66...where did it go? First duck was either a buffy or drake woodie...can't remember which was first...pretty sure the buffie. Dad hunted some...I sort of went bonkers with it. Have hunted 18 states and three provinces...have gone through 30 day seasons to the 60...can tell you we saw lots more ducks in those years than now generally...maybe fewer hunters had them a bit more relaxed back then. Have had only three labs...currently the one I have is best by far...and I have a 13 yr old grandson who is getting into it...hunted the youth season last year and took 5 ducks and a goose with only about a dozen shots...a natural I guess. Have lost some great hunting buddies in the last four years...but still enjoy the sunrise as much as ever...


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Smoke, sounds like we started same time, but I was 20 years old. First duck was a black, taken in zone 33 @ SRSGA. Looks like we're tied for second behind Retiredducker, congrats to him! I've had 6 labs, 4 black and 2 choc.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

JOHNNY A said:


> Wish I could find that many ringers, gotta be my favorite duck!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I usually get a handful early every season in northern mich and UP, still have a couple spots where 30 or 40 show up every opening week. Must got lucky my first solo trip of all time. I like them too. Acrobatic little bird, especially the entire flock.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> I usually get a handful early every season in northern mich and UP, still have a couple spots where 30 or 40 show up every opening week. Must got lucky my first solo trip of all time. I like them too. Acrobatic little bird, especially the entire flock.


Lots of em in the Houghton lake area


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

42 yrs old,
duck hunting 1 year, No dogs but 4 boats. Fetch with a kayak for now.
hunting everything else for 30 years.
2 jobs, 4 kids, no sleep.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

12 yrs waterfowling this yr (BamBam got me started and has cost me thousands of $  )

1 four yr old fox red lab (although my 3 yr old daughter says its HER dog)

working

37 yrs old


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Been hunten waterfowl 45 years now statred out in a Pete Fox sneak boat. Never had a duck dog but when I retire in 4 years things may change.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

This year will be 45 years.
0 dogs
56 yrs. old
working sometimes


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

oldsalt mi said:


> How many year have you waterfowl hunted?
> 
> How many hunting dogs have you had and what kind ?
> 
> ...


What? Are you doing the marketing survey that everyone thinks the DNR should be doing but they aren't? :evilsmile Geez, ya want my shoe size too? :lol:

Let's see...this will be my 33rd fall waterfowl hunting, but have hunted for 40.

Dogs...on my second english setter (my first love was pheasant hunting). I'm sorry, and no offense to you lab guys, but there's nothing prettier than a good setter on point  

Working for at least 3 more years.

52 next month.

shoe size 9 1/2 :evilsmile


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

This will be my 17th season duck hunting, 32 in October, self-employed. 2 dogs.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> 36 years. Haven't missed an opener.
> 
> Yeah, I'm old. Still prolly could call JD "dad" though.


Hey hey hey now. I ain't as old as...Bud :evilsmile I started early, but not THAT early :lol:


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

Hunted Duck & Geese for 60 years Dogs 1 lab yellow- 3 goldens --Retired for 10 years Age 72 Only 20 days till Sept 1 --I will be there


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Been duck hunting for 24 years.

On my second black lab. Dont know why/how I hunted without a dog. 

47 yrs young. 

Ringers were #1 species killed for the last two years in my bag. I am not bragging either.


----------



## kozbones (Sep 7, 2010)

It will be 30 years for duck hunting... missed a few seasons when stationed in Germany, and when going to college. Looking forward to another duck season this fall.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I've been waterfowling for 35 years. Currently, I'm 51.

I've had 4 dogs: American Water spaniel (male), two chessies (one female, one male), and a lab (female).

Currently working, but my company was bought out last month, so we'll see what comes in Sept. when the transition takes over.

On a side note, my first duck was a banded drake mallard that was shot on Harsens. It was banded in NY near where my dad did his vicarage (he was a minister). He had passed away earlier that month. That was 1977.
10 years later, to the day (10/28), I shot my second banded bird....a banded woodcock. Haven't shot a banded bird since........


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

32 this year

20 plus years

2 labs, choclate and black

Working, engineer for a medical device company and saving lives every day. Love it!


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

cornfieldbill said:


> Hunted Duck & Geese for 60 years Dogs 1 lab yellow- 3 goldens --Retired for 10 years Age 72 Only 20 days till Sept 1 --I will be there


Awesome, Amazing, hope I am still do this at your age!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> On a side note, my first duck was a banded drake mallard that was shot on Harsens. It was banded in NY near where my dad did his vicarage (he was a minister). He had passed away earlier that month. That was 1977.
> 10 years later, to the day (10/28), I shot my second banded bird....a banded woodcock. Haven't shot a banded bird since........


 
I shot a banded redhead or bluebill when i started waterfowling at wigwam bay and didnt see or know any significance of it at the time. Guys i hunted with took it. Never shot a banded bird since. Im up to a couple walleye bands now.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

27 years old ben hunting since i was six duck hunting since i was like 10.still on my first dog he will be 15 in spring and no real sign of aging other then now he is def and has a small lump on his chest. pretty sure he is invincible. . i work construction. everything from excavation to building log homes. when we do a home we do all the work from digging the foundation to putting the roof on.


----------



## The Sarge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 35 years old. I've been waterfowl hunting for 10 years now. I've had 2 labs that were duck and goose hunters. The first dog was the best hunting partner I've ever had. He has passed on, but the lab I have now is just getting ready for his first outing on September 1, 2012!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## ducslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

36 years at the flats and 2 Great black labs. Still using stern back canoes


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Never owned a waterfowl dog :sad: but my dad and uncle were hardcore waterfowler's from way back.I started tagging along with them right around 1978,and hunting with them in 82.Have not waterfowl hunted in the past 8-10yrs,but with my oldest son just turning 10 I can see some hunting in my future for this fall.Hope it re-lights the "flame" I had for it for so many years.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

No pro training. Just workin with him myself. Hope it works. Hope nobody wants to complain about my dog. But I'll enjoy every minute of it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/QUOTE]

I know one thing if somone talks about my dogs it better be me.

One will judge your dog harder than you.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

cornfieldbill said:


> Hunted Duck & Geese for 60 years Dogs 1 lab yellow- 3 goldens --Retired for 10 years Age 72 Only 20 days till Sept 1 --I will be there


 
I love to see this. Every year my brother and I take two men one my dad 66 and 72 out opening day of duck season . My brother and I take are guns out but hardly fire them we let those two do the shooting. Boy it sure feels good to do that for them. After all it's because of them we can do this!!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

27 years of duck hunting, 39 years of working-and still at it. 

No dogs of my own but have hunted w/a chessiy, labs and some assorted unidentifiable mongrels better suited for the pound from whence they came!

First bird was a GWT shot off of Au Gres with all my equipment 'borrowed' from others!


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

oldsalt mi said:


> I love to see this. Every year my brother and I take two men one my dad 66 and 72 out opening day of duck season . My brother and I take are guns out but hardly fire them we let those two do the shooting. Boy it sure feels good to do that for them. After all it's because of them we can do this!!


After doing it for 60 years .I still don't get much sleep the night be for it opens . If any of thoes old guys would like to hook up for a goose hunt let me know 90% of the time I hunt by my self I have a Mule to get they in & out more decoys then any one needs . I live in Saginaw just hunt the fields now to old for the water .If they would like to go just P M me maybe we can make it happen Good luck --Cornfieldbill 72 years young


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

37 yrs. ...black labs


----------



## goosebandit (Jan 27, 2012)

10 years, 2 yr old chocolate lab, work full time and then some, 29 yrs old

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

38 years all diver hunting. With a little goose hunting thrown in.

5 ESS
1 AWS
1 ACS
1 GSP
1 WPG 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

35 odd years. 

*yellow lab* - Yeller 9yrs
*dead grass chessie* - Ely (unbelievable dog) 13yrs. I think he broke the record for continious swimming. he spent close to 6hrs in the pond trying to retrieve the illusive frisbie that would sink everytime he paddled up to it...over...and over...and over.
*black lab* - scoobie 11yrs
*dead grass chessie* - Otto (infamous m-s laughing stock). currently 10yrs and retired.
*dead grass chessie* - Tanner (current workhorse/icebreaker) [/I]


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

cornfieldbill said:


> After doing it for 60 years .I still don't get much sleep the night be for it opens . If any of thoes old guys would like to hook up for a goose hunt let me know 90% of the time I hunt by my self I have a Mule to get they in & out more decoys then any one needs . I live in Saginaw just hunt the fields now to old for the water .If they would like to go just P M me maybe we can make it happen Good luck --Cornfieldbill 72 years young


 
Thanks for the offer. I will talk to my dad .


----------

